# 58 hornet so far



## eddy45 (Dec 11, 2014)

Long hours low pay but I really enjoy it. Its resting on some old junk rims for now but its slowly coming together and its only cost about 35 bucks for the seat and grips every thing else cleaned up nice but I want good wheels so more MONEY,and I bought some sandpaper HAPPY HOLIDAYS Added the fenders last night


----------



## Big Ape (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow, nice cleanup! For a second, I thought that the inside pictures were of a different bike than the outside picture.


----------



## eddy45 (Dec 21, 2014)

thanks,Ape it took a long time and a ton of work by the end I use toothpicks and cue tips to clean. So its clean


----------

